# Прошу оценить методику, обещающую полное излечение



## Белочка (26 Сен 2011)

Хотелось бы сделать эндоскопическую операцию с одновременной регенерацией диска по методу доктора Баскова (для предотвращения рецидивов), пока грыжа еще средних размеров и протрузия соседнего диска. Почему доктора считают, что сначала надо помучаться и потравиться лекарствами, запустить грыжу до больших размеров, чтобы ноги начали отниматься, а не делают операции при любых грыжах, ведь процесс запущен и дальше будет только хуже? Каково Ваше мнение в отношении таких операций, они действительно восстанавливают диск, осложнения сведены к нулю и это самое новое, что сейчас есть в России? В Германии вот делают чрезкожную лазерную декомпрессию (даже без удаления грыжи), а Басков тоже лазером одновременно с эндоскопическим удалением грыжи делает регенерацию (есть отличия в результатах и методе?). Почему регенерация дисков лазером не выполняется в других городах России, если это так просто и эффективно? Или все же есть сомнения у врачей? Или все дело в недофинансировании? Чьих-то экономических интересах? Как обычному больному понять, чем он рискует, выбирая тот или иной метод лечения и врача?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Сен 2011)

Белочка написал(а):


> они действительно восстанавливают диск,


Дегенерация диска является процессом старения организма. Если кто-то научился обращать вспять дегенеративно-дистрофический процесс в организме человека, то это значит, что он подарил человечеству бессмертие.
Я не видел снимки, на которых было бы представлено диск в состоянии с дегенерации до операции и восстановленный диск после операции, с нормальной интенсивностью сигнала от восстановленного диска при провидении МРТ.


----------



## gudkov (26 Сен 2011)

Нет никакой "лазерной регенерации диска", а есть маркетинговое вранье и нажива на больных людях. Если этот Басков и правда обещает регенерацию диска, то он не врач, а шарлатан. Тут на форуме уже обсуждали про "лазерную регенерацию" и т.п., поищите.
Полное излечение грыжы (лизис) возможно, все зависит лишь от особенностей вашего организма, у большинства людей все проходит само, некоторые неудачники мучаются всю жизнь, с остеофитами, кальцинатами в позвоночном канале (это когда грыжа не рассосаласЬ. а окостенела), тут как повезет. В любом случае, даже при полном лизисе грыжи, диск уже будет поврежден, потеряет высоту и не будет в должно степени исполнять свою амортизирующую функцию, т.е. происходит репарация, а не регенерация. С годами процесс деградации дисков все равно будет продолжаться, годам к 70-80 ваши диски практически потеряют пульпозное ядро, влагу, фиброзируются..., т.е. обычный исход старения, естественный процесс. Пить БАДоподбные препараты типа хондроксида смысла нет, пустое выбрасывание денег. А уж лечится консервативно (НПВС, блокады и т.п.), пользоваться услугами вертебрологов, мануальных терапевтов, оперироваться или вообще просто потерпеть авось само пройдет, дело ваше и тут решать вам основываясь на своем самочуствии, финансовых возможностях и т.д.


----------



## Белочка (26 Сен 2011)

А вот здесь очень убедительно рассказывают об этом методе и даже показывают: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6774/ Вообще, здесь говорят, что в течение 2-3 недель (потом я слышала, что 6 мес) здоровый мощный хрящ образуется при воздействии лазером - происходит термическое расширение ткани, напряж-е вследствие неоднородного нагрева, возникают новые поры. Физик Соболь и медик Басков встретились и изобрели. Методика прошла сертификацию и готовится к использованию в США и Европе. Это ЦКБ РЖД, Москва, Волоколамское шоссе, д.84. Вроде учреждение серьезное. Неужели мошенники? Разве это может быть? Малышева рекламирует по телевидению. А еще "лечение позвоночной грыжи с использованием метода чрезкожной лазерной декомпрессии в настоящее время проводится, в основном, в клиниках Германии. В результате воздействия лазерного излучения происходит испарение структур пульпозного ядра межпозвонкового диска, что способствует его стягиванию и уменьшению давления деформированного диска на нервные корешки. В итоге удается достичь существенного уменьшения или даже полного устранения отрицательных последствий грыжи межпозвонкового диска. Пациент может быть выписан уже через несколько часов после процедуры чрезкожной лазерной декомпрессии". Вот http://www.spina.ru/page-id-334.html#bd. Ну, может, термин регенерация неверен, но ядро становится прочнее, видимо. Такой вывод делает неспециалист, то есть я, при сравнении текстов. А вообще, на приеме у врача начинаются такие нападки - "Вы что, мне не верите? Мне тут некогда с вами разговаривать" А я не в церкви, при чем тут вера, и я просто хочу разобраться, где ложь, а где правда. Что мне до самолюбия врача, если на кону моя жизнь и даже если не сама жизнь, то ее качество? Мне не все равно, если остаток дней придется прожить инвалидом. Государственная медицина имеет свою позицию по этому вопросу? Если лазерное облучение предотвращает рецидив грыжи, и это закреплено в сертификате, то зачем все остальные методы лечения? Всякие там папайи через электрофорез? Хондроксиды и Доны (один врач настойчиво навязывает, другой потом говорит, что толку от этого препарата не будет). По сути, рекламируется много методов лечения (по сути, для уменьшения отека и снятия боли), но обратно грыжа не уйдет от консервативного лечения, потому что кольцо уже разорвалось. Впереди, как мне сказали - "со временем не сможете контролировать процесс мочеиспускания и дефекации, тогда и будут делать операцию", но только каков будет результат в таком запущенном случае?


----------



## gudkov (27 Сен 2011)

Белочка написал(а):


> Вроде учреждение серьезное. Неужели мошенники? Разве это может быть? Малышева рекламирует по телевидению.


Мошенники... По телевизору знаете ли многое рекламируют, и циркониевый браслет, и "Суперакулий хрящ".... Выводы, думаю, сделаете сами. Лазерная вапоризация может применяться эффективно при протрузиях, когда кольцо еще цело, т.е. путем испарения части пульпы снижается внутреннее давление диска и не боле того, никаких новых хрящей не вырастает. Глюкозамин и хондроитин - БАДы с недоказанной эффективностью, тот врач который говорит, что толку не будет, прав. С какой целью навязывает другой - непонятно....
А по поводу этого:


> Впереди, как мне сказали - "со временем не сможете контролировать процесс мочеиспускания и дефекации, тогда и будут делать операцию"


- банальная чушь и запугивание пациента, опять таки непонятно с какой целью, возможно с целью склонить выполнить какую либо дорогую процедуру именно у того, кто это говорит. Если бы это было правдой, то половина населения Земли каталась бы в инвалидны колясках и писала в штаны, т.к. грыжы МПД в том или ином возрасте настигают каждого второго человека, это вполне естественная болячка связанная как говорилось выше, как с общим старнием организма, так и с возможными перегрузками в ходе жизнедеятельности (работа грузчиком например или тяжелоатлетом), неприятности доставлять может разного рода и продолжительности, но синром конского хвоста (пареззы стоп, писать и какакть вштаны) возникает весьма и весьма редко, как сказал доктор Зинчук вероятность такая же, как вероятность падения вам на голову сосульки зимой)). К тому же в вашем случае, грыжа очень умеренного размера, никаких секвестров нет, потерпите полгода-год, очень вероятно, что никаких операций вам не понадобиться.


----------



## Белочка (28 Сен 2011)

Я уже писала, что нашла в сети методику полного излечения (заявлено, что восстанавливается деградировавший диск, применяется также одновременно с операцией по удалению грыжи). См.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFdKKIYu5z4&feature=related,
http://www.ckb-rzd.ru/php/content.php?id=1703
Заявлено, что это РЕВОЛЮЦИОННОЕ изобретение, причем получившее сертификацию. Прошу специалистов высказаться. ПОЧЕМУ вы считаете, что им нельзя доверять? Авторы изобретения говорят о регенерации, которая РАНЬШЕ считалась невозможной. Их же кто-то проверял при сертификации? Нельзя же отрицать эффективность, даже не ознакомившись с методом. Все хотят полного излечения. Если это действительно работает, то преступлением является неприменение этой методики по всей России. Прошу специалистов ознакомиться с методикой, с сертификатом и что там еще должно быть? Стоит ли делать такую операцию? Она ОЧЕНЬ дорогая, не всем по средствам, но для излечения можно и кредит взять, ведь никто не хочет быть инвалидом. Обо всем этом рассказано еще в 2009 году. Наверное, есть какие-то результаты. По словам Баскова, наблюдение за оперированными ведется уже 7 лет. Должно же это кем-то проверяться, публиковаться. Есть и медицинская литература, доклады по методике тоже можно найти в сети. Может быть, наоборот, медицинскому сообществу России невыгодно распространение этой методики, ведь корпорации и мелкие медицинские фирмы тогда лишаются колоссального дохода от различных малоэффективных припарок? Ведь от заболеваний позвоночника страдает колоссальное количество людей. Кому они понесут свои деньги? Так кому же верить? Возможна ли регенерация? Восстановление? Значительное улучшение, предотвращающее рецидив грыжи? Дело ведь не в термине, а в результате. Ваше мнение?

А это выпаривание грыжи лазером (вапоризация)
http://www.hospital1.ru/vaporiz.php
И есть даже диссертация «Лазерная термодископластика в лечении дегенеративных заболеваний позвоночника (экспериментально-клинические предпосылки)» http://www.dissercat.com/content/la...ativnykh-zabolevanii-pozvonochnika-eksperimen


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Сен 2011)

Очередное"чудо-средство", главной целью которого является опустошение кошельков доверчивых обывателей.


----------



## Белочка (5 Окт 2011)

У меня грыжа 6 мм  и протрузия в поясничном отделе, 2 грыжи 3 мм в шейном отделе. Уже месяц изучаю проблему. Сначала тоже повелась на Баскова, даже звонила в Москву. Стоимость операции - от 80 тыс до 300 тыс. А еще почитала доктора Данилова с Украины. Он там пишет про все способы лечения и объясняет, чем на самом деле они чреваты. Восстановление диска по Баскову - всего лишь отек его после ожога, что и дает видимую на МРТ картину якобы восстановления, а через полгода все повторяется, потом диск усыхает настолько, что срастаются позвонки. Да, в этом месте грыжи уже не будет, как и самого диска. Проблема переходит на другие отделы позвоночника.  К срожалению, на форуме этом мне никто не ответил так доходчиво, как пишет Данилов. Однако о своей методике Данилов умалчивает - типа приходите, не пожалеете. Отсюда вывод - и его методика может быть чревата. Вывод один - государство разрешило наживаться частникам на больных людях, в поликлинике тоже врачи мало квалифицированные. Ученые не проверяют новые методики, как в советское время. Все решения должен принимать больной человек, который не знает, как выбрать. Стоимость каждой процедуры огромная, бесплатного лечения нет, как в СССР. а Малышевой надо бы хоть немного проверять, что она рекламирует. Видно, платят ей хорошо. Но и в Новостях тоже передавали про метод Баскова. Просто никто ни за что не отвечает. Только больной человек здоровьем и жизнью. Все наживаются на нем, пока он еще жив.


----------



## gudkov (5 Окт 2011)

Белочка написал(а):


> Восстановление диска по Баскову - всего лишь отек его после ожога, что и дает видимую на МРТ картину якобы восстановления...



Да Данилов этот чушь пишет тоже. Банально, как может отекать диск не имеющий кровеносных сосудов))))


----------

